# '87 Schwinn 5 Speed Cruiser



## bikemonkey (Mar 25, 2019)

A backburner project I finally started on a CL find from Fort Mill, SC. Nothing to write home about as it is a newer Schwinn CC5 Taiwan cruiser, but it's still a "bike shop" bike and has a few saving graces. It is all original and in very cleanable condition. I am going to hang on to it for a rider with The Hurricane Coasters. The seat is jacked up in the pic 'cos it just came out of the bike stand for a reference photo. I stripped it to the frame before I left work today and will start the beauty treatment tomorrow.

I test cleaned  a place on the whitewalls and they would be decent enough to reuse but do have some mild dry rotting. Considering the paint and chrome on this will revive nicely and I want a dependable rider, it will get new Kenda K80's. I have also set aside a new "foam Jerome" handlebar pad set, new KMC chain, new Jagwire cables (the cable housing logos get wiped off with acetone to look vintage). Everything else will remain OEM. It is too new too make a big fuss over "OEM", but I don't like replacing anything on these bikes unless It really needs it and the try and remain true to the spirit of the bike. I am glad it was not monkeyed with by someone else who wanted index shifting, etc.


----------

